# Methods of Keeping Vivarium Humid & Warm?



## Percularis

How do I go about keeping my Vivarium at a constant temperature? The vivarium will be in my room, which contains three Saltwater Aquariums. The aquariums heat the room and it stays about 70F-72F in the winter and 74F-76F in the summer day and night. I think I should keep some sort of heating system around just in case the temperature drops for some reason. *What can I use to heat the tank? It's a 12"x12" hex. And how do under-tank heaters work?*

The evaporation from the Saltwater tanks keep the room fairly humid, but I don't have a humometer (or whatever measures humidity) so I don't know the exact percentage. I'm planning to get a Reptifogger or something similar. *Which fogger would you suggest to keep the tank humid? How often should I turn it on and how long should I leave it on every time I turn it on?*

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## VicSkimmr

Put a light on top of it, mist it every day


----------



## RentaPig311

I wanted to keep my frogs warmer than my house so I put them in the office and bought a small floor heater from walmart. Works great. the house can be cool and the frogs warm. As for humidity the gauge is called a hygrometer. Just make sure the tanks is sealed with a glass top and mist every day. Remember there is a difference between wet and humid. You may want do a search on the reptifogger. I seem to remember a few posts about them not being good for pdfs. You should be able to maintain good humidity without one. If you are really having trouble make sure the tank is sealed,and add some water into your false bottom/leca.


----------



## DJboston

Temp controlled room. My apartment is small enough to where the temps are exact to the thermostat. 

Humidity is another thing. Do not fight humidity. You don't need a misting system or fogger. Mist once a day. With a glass top and planted tank, the humidity will not be able to escape. I often see new froggers fighting so hard to bring humidity up when it's a lot easier than that. If the glass fogs, your humidity will be high enough.

I haven't used a humidity gauge in a long time. When I do check it, it's around 85-90%. My humidity gauge is my hand. I can feel when it's humid enough and just know by looking at the tank.

Glass top is key though. No screen or you'll have dead frogs.

D


----------



## DJboston

Why do you need a heater if your temps are year round in the 70s? You don't need one at all. 70-80 is perfect and the lower end of 70s is fine. It can drop to 65 at night so don't over think it. Room temp for dart frogs. They don't like heat. I doubt many experienced froggers do anything with heat other than make sure their frog area is in the 70s and they anticipate the lights to bring temps up a bit as well. Heat pads are for leopard geckos and animals that want under belly heat and not basking heat. Dart frogs need neither. They prefer it in the 70s and humid. 

Forget the fogger and the water fall. Learn how to design a planted tank and do it simple but effective. That will help you learn the ropes. Foggers are just for effect of having fog roll through a large display tank. The frogs don't want it or need it. Water features and foggers are to amuse humans, not the frogs. 

Misting systems are also expensive and only needed if you don't feel like misting by hand. It's a fancy toy for froggers and while really neat, they're not needed. I've seen massive collections that don't use them and would rather go to each tank and observe their frogs as they mist daily.


----------



## Percularis

RentaPig311 said:


> I wanted to keep my frogs warmer than my house so I put them in the office and bought a small floor heater from walmart. Works great. the house can be cool and the frogs warm. As for humidity the gauge is called a hygrometer. Just make sure the tanks is sealed with a glass top and mist every day. Remember there is a difference between wet and humid. You may want do a search on the reptifogger. I seem to remember a few posts about them not being good for pdfs. You should be able to maintain good humidity without one. If you are really having trouble make sure the tank is sealed,and add some water into your false bottom/leca.


The tank isn't sealed, but I planned to build a tight metal netting cover for it. There is also a canopy over the tank so it will be harder for moisture to escape, however there's a 6" x 3" opening in the back of the canopy. I could probably build a acrylic cover for the terrarium if metal netting won't do.



DJboston said:


> Temp controlled room. My apartment is small enough to where the temps are exact to the thermostat.
> 
> Humidity is another thing. Do not fight humidity. You don't need a misting system or fogger. Mist once a day. With a glass top and planted tank, the humidity will not be able to escape. I often see new froggers fighting so hard to bring humidity up when it's a lot easier than that. If the glass fogs, your humidity will be high enough.
> 
> I haven't used a humidity gauge in a long time. When I do check it, it's around 85-90%. My humidity gauge is my hand. I can feel when it's humid enough and just know by looking at the tank.
> 
> Glass top is key though. No screen or you'll have dead frogs.
> 
> D


I'll try to build an acrylic cover for the tank. When I mist, do I just do one squirt or multiple squirts?


----------



## DJboston

I think you're going to confuse yourself with all these threads. Patience! No need to do this all at once. Start with the tank and move onto the other parts. Then in between you can look up azureus care. I have a lot of azureus tadpoles coming out of the water but when you do buy them, I don't care if you buy from me or a big website. Make sure you buy nice juvis from a reputable website or ask around for a local seller. I'd grab a trio but not for that size tank. It's fine for froglets though. Tincs do best as a male female pair. Otherwise you run into aggression. A trio gives you a 75% chance of getting a pair when they reach sexual maturity.

So stop posting so many threads on your first night!!!! LOL you're going to drive everyone here nuts. The search button is your friend...caresheets as well. No more hand holding on the basic stuff. People need to start taking responsibility for educating themselves once in a while. Making 5 threads is just going to confuse you further.

12x12 is too small for tincs except froglets-juvis. There's NO question there so don't try and defend it. It's not going to happen. Set this tank up simple with leaf litter and a few plants and then after like 4 months or so you can move them to their permanent enclosure.

Sounds like you have a lot to learn. Make sure you decide if you can culture fruit flies every week and deal with the fact that they escape from exo terra tanks bad if you don't fruit fly proof them with silicone. Search button is your friend there as well, not going through a tutorial. lol I'm being hard on you because I love dart frogs and you sound like you want frogs by the end of the week lol That's kind of scary! lol

D


----------



## Percularis

DJboston said:


> I think you're going to confuse yourself with all these threads. Patience! No need to do this all at once. Start with the tank and move onto the other parts. Then in between you can look up azureus care. I have a lot of azureus tadpoles coming out of the water but when you do buy them, I don't care if you buy from me or a big website. Make sure you buy nice juvis from a reputable website or ask around for a local seller. I'd grab a trio but not for that size tank. It's fine for froglets though. Tincs do best as a male female pair. Otherwise you run into aggression. A trio gives you a 75% chance of getting a pair when they reach sexual maturity.
> 
> So stop posting so many threads on your first night!!!! LOL you're going to drive everyone here nuts. The search button is your friend...caresheets as well. No more hand holding on the basic stuff. People need to start taking responsibility for educating themselves once in a while. Making 5 threads is just going to confuse you further.
> 
> 12x12 is too small for tincs except froglets-juvis. There's NO question there so don't try and defend it. It's not going to happen. Set this tank up simple with leaf litter and a few plants and then after like 4 months or so you can move them to their permanent enclosure.
> 
> Sounds like you have a lot to learn. Make sure you decide if you can culture fruit flies every week and deal with the fact that they escape from exo terra tanks bad if you don't fruit fly proof them with silicone. Search button is your friend there as well, not going through a tutorial. lol I'm being hard on you because I love dart frogs and you sound like you want frogs by the end of the week lol That's kind of scary! lol
> 
> D


Sorry for the bombardment of posts! lol
I'll be setting up the vivarium in a month or two so I have lots of time to learn. I know I should be planning everything around the frogs, but I'm on a budget and probably won't be able to afford another tank, so is there a species of PDF that would do well in this particular tank?


----------



## fleshfrombone

I disagree with calling a misting system a fancy toy. Sure you can have a glass top and spray once a day. You can also get a misting system, provide proper ventilation which keeps your frogs and plants healthier, and still keep the humidity up. They aren't necessary but they are another step up.


----------



## DJboston

Go on craigslist if you're on a budget. You can find up to 29 gallon tanks for as little as $20 or free.

Honestly though, if you can't afford $30-40 on a new tank and glass top, you probably shouldn't keep dart frogs. You need to have money available just in case something happens. What if someone were to break the front glass by mistake? Or all your fruit fly cultures crash? I don't know your age but I talk to a lot of teenagers in high school wanting dart frogs. When I ask them what they'll do with their collection if they're planning on going to college, many don't have an answer. If you can't see yourself maintaining dart frogs for years ahead than pick something easier. You can't just go on a week vacation to Disney world and not have a plan if you have a dart frog tank or collection.


----------



## DJboston

fleshfrombone said:


> I disagree with calling a misting system a fancy toy. Sure you can have a glass top and spray once a day. You can also get a misting system, provide proper ventilation which keeps your frogs and plants healthier, and still keep the humidity up. They aren't necessary but they are another step up.



You're right. I don't really think fancy toy is the right word. I would love to still have one set-up, but it was overkill for me that's all. For rookie froggers, they're not using it with a purpose, other than to have their tank automatically rain everyday because it's cool....not because it helps with breeding or anything like that.

I'm curious, where do you live?? My apartment building and area I live in is far from high humidity. Even with a misting system, if I had a screen top or a lot of ventilation, my tanks would still dry out really fast. If I lived in Orlando or something, it wouldn't be an issue at all. Fleshfrombone, are you Greek? Just curious if we have any fellow Greek froggers. I saw your signature. lol


----------



## fleshfrombone

I live in Wa. No I'm not greek. Do you know what the signature says?


----------



## Dendro Dave

With those room temps you don't need a heater. The lights will add a few degrees and the top will help hold the heat and humidity in. Ventilation is good but you want just enough to keep the glass mostly clear, most of the time (except after misting, its gonna fog up for awhile no matter what unless you are running a bunch of fans in/over the tank...if it doesn't then you have to much ventilation).

So basically a top that is 70-95% sealed, lights, and misting is all you should need as far as temp/humidity goes.


----------



## DJboston

fleshfrombone said:


> I live in Wa. No I'm not greek. Do you know what the signature says?


Yes I do. It's a really killer quote. It means sort of like bring it on or I'm here come get it.


----------



## Percularis

DJboston said:


> Go on craigslist if you're on a budget. You can find up to 29 gallon tanks for as little as $20 or free.
> 
> Honestly though, if you can't afford $30-40 on a new tank and glass top, you probably shouldn't keep dart frogs. You need to have money available just in case something happens. What if someone were to break the front glass by mistake? Or all your fruit fly cultures crash? I don't know your age but I talk to a lot of teenagers in high school wanting dart frogs. When I ask them what they'll do with their collection if they're planning on going to college, many don't have an answer. If you can't see yourself maintaining dart frogs for years ahead than pick something easier. You can't just go on a week vacation to Disney world and not have a plan if you have a dart frog tank or collection.


I have people I trust take care of my reef tanks while I'm on trips and they do just fine. I don't know where I'm going to college yet, but I'm probably gonna go local. I have the money to buy a new glass tank and if you recommend I get a 10 gallon 20" x 12" then I will, however I can't go much bigger than that because I've ran out of room in my room due to three saltwater tanks.


----------



## DJboston

OK


DannyD


----------



## Dendro Dave

Percularis said:


> I have people I trust take care of my reef tanks while I'm on trips and they do just fine. I don't know where I'm going to college yet, but I'm probably gonna go local. I have the money to buy a new glass tank and if you recommend I get a 10 gallon 20" x 12" then I will, however I can't go much bigger than that because I've ran out of room in my room due to three saltwater tanks.


Unless you'll be living at home, or you know you'll be allowed to have a dart frog in your dorm or whatever then you may wanna hold off for now. Even if you have people to look after them, 3 reef tanks and 1 dart viv is a lot to ask other people to do most of the work on the majority of the time. If you'll be living at home or have your own place the entire time then thats another story...no harm in having someone look after something for a few days while on vacation or something. 

Btw an 18 tall has the same foot print as a 10gal but if you do a good job making a climbable background with ledges and stuff then the frogs will have much more usable space and I personally think a pair would be fine in a tank like that if its designed to optimize usable space. Another option is a 20H which isn't much longer, 4 inches for 24 total, and would be great for a pair.


----------



## PeanutbuttER

Percularis said:


> I have people I trust take care of my reef tanks while I'm on trips and they do just fine. I don't know where I'm going to college yet, but I'm probably gonna go local. I have the money to buy a new glass tank and if you recommend I get a 10 gallon 20" x 12" then I will, however I can't go much bigger than that because I've ran out of room in my room due to three saltwater tanks.


Sounds like you may want to consider downsizing at some point. 3 reef tanks and dart frogs are a lot of work for a college freshman. Not saying you can't do it, just saying I couldn't. College is too important. By local you do mean live at home right? I'm not aware of any dorms that would allow you that many tanks (or roommates either )


----------



## Percularis

Sorry for the confusion, I'm not a college freshman! 

The frogs will _probably_ have passed on by the time I go to college. I read they (Azureus) only have a 6 year lifespan. I'm young, but not at the age where I'm unable (or need any assistance) to take care of them though.


----------



## DJboston

Percularis said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I'm not a college freshman!
> 
> The frogs will _probably_ have passed on by the time I go to college. I read they (Azureus) only have a 6 year lifespan. I'm young, but not at the age where I'm unable (or need any assistance) to take care of them though.


6 years in the wild is average but captivity is WAY different. In captivity, they can live up and over 10 years. Not to mention you wanted a pair and pairs breed easily as adults. So their offspring will have to be cared for. They don't face the same dangers. This is simple animal care 101 here. Dart frogs are not simple pet store pets. They need daily husbandry and if you have to google the word "husbandry," you're not ready for dart frogs. I'm sorry but you have your entire life for dart frogs. No reason to rush anything. Not all, but many experienced dart frog breeders and hobbyists kept fish or reptiles or BOTH for YEARS before they got into dart frogs. Many of us were gurus in animal care before we took the plunge into this whole other ball game. Having a few salt water tanks in your bedroom is not enough, I'm sorry. The fact that you didn't know they made a glass top for a 10 gallon standard fish tank was what tipped me off. 

I'm sorry to be so harsh but I just don't like to see dart frogs treated as throw away pets. They're not hamsters, green tree frogs, or even as easy as some other cool exotics. Maybe you should think about a crested gecko or leopard gecko??? I bred leopard geckos when I was 12 years old and it was the most thrilling experience of my young childhood, aside from kissing a girl for the first time. Please think this over and make sure your parents know that you need to breed your own flightless flies WEEKLY in order to sustain enough to keep the frogs constantly feeding.

Dude you're SCARING me. Can someone else please come and talk in this thread. Counting on your dart frogs dying before you go to college is really disturbing to me. It sounds like you're a young kid. I really hope you have parents who take an interest in your hobby and realize that they might need to step in if your fruit fly cultures crash, and if they'll even let you culture fruit flies to begin with! Salt tanks are somewhat advanced depending on certain things, but for the most part you don't have to actually culture your own bugs like this.

Honestly, dart frogs are a HUGE commitment and I'm sorry but I know I told you in PM last night that maybe I would sell you frogs if you do the research and prove your ready, but I wouldn't touch this with a 10 foot poll. 

I'm trying to help you but you remind me too much of myself when I was a young kid and I made a lot of mistakes with my animals even though I learned a lot. I wasn't ready for dart frogs until I was an adult.

DannyD


----------



## Dendro Dave

Percularis said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I'm not a college freshman!
> 
> The frogs will _probably_ have passed on by the time I go to college. I read they (Azureus) only have a 6 year lifespan. I'm young, but not at the age where I'm unable (or need any assistance) to take care of them though.


I think you read wrong. Azureus average lifespan* in the wild* is generally around 6 years but captive frogs should usually live much longer, like 10+ years. There may be a few frogs out there approaching 20 years old if I remember hearing right. 

Sounds like you still need to do more research. I have no doubt you can handle darts if you can keep 3 reef tanks running without killing lots of the inhabitants but so far most of your comments including this last one being mistaken about lifespan, suggest the need for more research. I'd buy at least one good dart book and read through it completely before getting frogs and continue to research here on the boards and online also.


----------



## DJboston

I also don't think he's keeping reef tanks from what he's told me. More like fish only tanks and not sure about live rock. That's a lot different (Dave, not telling you anything you don't know lol Just making a general comment). Sounds like he has good family that helps so maybe supportive parents would be key. My parents were great when I was a kid. In the mid nineties, they found out on their own that Ron Tremper was one of the top breeders of leopard geckos and they had my newest tank set-up for Christmas and had a gorgeous adult pair of jungle leopard geckos shipped a week later. Not every kid is lucky to have parents like that but we can hope.

I was startled when I realize that he's A LOT younger than I figured. I assumed he was 17 or 18. Which is when I started with Darts as well.

Just keep doing research. The worst that will happen is that you figure out you're not ready and wait a few years. 

Good luck buddy!

D


----------



## Percularis

Dendro Dave said:


> I think you read wrong. Azureus average lifespan* in the wild* is generally around 6 years but captive frogs should usually live much longer, like 10+ years. There may be a few frogs out there approaching 20 years old if I remember hearing right.
> 
> Sounds like you still need to do more research. I have no doubt you can handle darts if you can keep 3 reef tanks running without killing lots of the inhabitants but so far most of your comments including this last one being mistaken about lifespan, suggest the need for more research. I'd buy at least one good dart book and read through it completely before getting frogs and continue to research here on the boards and online also.


With no doubt I'll continue doing research on Dendroboard and the rest of the internet. I'll also get a book or two on darts and read it completely. Which one would you suggest?


----------



## DJboston

There's a brand new book from a sponsor here JJuchems.

This is a great concise beginners guide and would cover a lot and give you a clearer head for starting off. It's the most recent dart frog book. Avoid books and info from big pet shops. Most of them are extremely lacking and not written by frog hobbyists, but more so written to fill their number of animal care books and cover everything in the hobby. Some of them you can tell they write with zero experience.

At least you write your posts very well. A lot of kids these days can't make a post without talking like they do on facebook or with friends. You sound like you're getting a good education.


----------



## Percularis

DJboston said:


> I also don't think he's keeping reef tanks from what he's told me. More like fish only tanks and not sure about live rock. That's a lot different (Dave, not telling you anything you don't know lol Just making a general comment). Sounds like he has good family that helps so maybe supportive parents would be key. My parents were great when I was a kid. In the mid nineties, they found out on their own that Ron Tremper was one of the top breeders of leopard geckos and they had my newest tank set-up for Christmas and had a gorgeous adult pair of jungle leopard geckos shipped a week later. Not every kid is lucky to have parents like that but we can hope.
> 
> I was startled when I realize that he's A LOT younger than I figured. I assumed he was 17 or 18. Which is when I started with Darts as well.
> 
> Just keep doing research. The worst that will happen is that you figure out you're not ready and wait a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck buddy!
> 
> D


Here's my spawning pair of wild-caught Black Ocellaris clownfish in front of some of my favorite corals...










And my designer (selectively bred) SA Fancy Ocellaris (which just started pre-spawning...










Just to prove to you that I actually do run three reef tanks. 
The clowns are in two different tanks. In my third tank I have a Blue Spot Jawfish.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Percularis said:


> With no doubt I'll continue doing research on Dendroboard and the rest of the internet. I'll also get a book or two on darts and read it completely. Which one would you suggest?


Well if you are willing to spend the money or can find it at a library might try...
Amazon.com: Poison Frogs: Biology, Species & Captive Husbandry (9783930612628): Stefan Lotters, Karl-Heinz Jungfer, Friedrich Wilhelm Henkel, Wolfgang Schmidt: Books

Some cheaper ones that should be decent are...
I've got this one...





And this one...
Amazon.com: Poison Dart Frogs (Reptile and Amphibian Keeper's Guide) (9780764125751): R.D. Bartlett, Patricia Bartlett: Books

And this one... (but its pretty expensive too, so might look for it at a library)
Amazon.com: Poison Frogs of the Family Dendrobatidae: Jewels of the Rainforest (9780793802999): Jerry G. Walls: Books

I don't have this one but it may be worth checking out...
Amazon.com: Poison Dart Frogs (Complete Herp Care) (9780793828937): Amanda Sihler, Greg Sihler: Books

Here is another older one that may be worth looking at...
Amazon.com: The Guide to Owning Poison Frogs (9780793802524): Jerry G. Walls: Books

This one is new and by one of the forum members. I haven't read it but the little I've heard seems to be good.

Amazon.com: Poison Dart Frogs: A Guide to Care and Breeding (9780615422176): Jason Juchems: Books

Some of the information, especially in the older books is out of date but generally nothing that is going to cost a frog its life if you don't know better. So most of them are good for at least getting an idea about the basics of care and vivarium construction.


----------



## VicSkimmr

If his parents won't allow him to culture fruit flies I don't see the point in giving any advice. Without fruit flies you can't keep dart frogs, end of story.


----------



## Dendro Dave

VicSkimmr said:


> If his parents won't allow him to culture fruit flies I don't see the point in giving any advice. Without fruit flies you can't keep dart frogs, end of story.


Well thats not exactly true. There are a few breeders who use pinheads almost exclusively. And if he has a steady local source thats a very viable option. Some people rely heavily on termites, and I think I've even heard of jewel wasp being the main food used by a few (could be mistaken about that though). There are enough options out there that its very possible to keep darts without fruit flies, but for most people ff's are about the easiest and most reliable food source they can get or especially culture themselves. 

One problem is some Azureus especially can be finicky when it comes to larger food items, preferring to feed on springtails, mites and ff's mainly. I've had auratus and other frogs take small meal worms, and pheonix worms while I couldn't get any azureus to touch them. Some might even be so selective as to turn their nose up at dwarf isopods.


----------



## DJboston

But imagine being a 12 year old kid with no access to local pinheads and you have to spend $20 or more to order them every week. Then imagine having to bug your mother to use her credit card to place the order and she tells you that you just ordered one last week! lol

For a kid, it's fruit flies or BUST. 

Many breeders use pinheads but they're adult frog keepers.


----------



## PeanutbuttER

DJboston said:


> But imagine being a 12 year old kid with no access to local pinheads and you have to spend $20 or more to order them every week. Then imagine having to bug your mother to use her credit card to place the order and she tells you that you just ordered one last week! lol
> 
> For a kid, it's fruit flies or BUST.
> 
> Many breeders use pinheads but they're adult frog keepers.


Remember as well that being 13 you're at the mercy of either money+shipping time or parents who may not want to drive halfway across town to pick up feeders on a frequent basis. You can't drive, you can't do it for yourself. Money may or ma not be an issue for him and his parents, but theres no way my parents would have let me drop that much cash to routinely have feeders sent to me. It's not like you're going to have a steady job at 13...

In other words, percularis, are your parents all the way on board with this? You can either breed your feeders in house or have your parents be as committed as you to feeding your frogs.


----------



## Arpeggio

I agree with the above post(s). I'm 13, and my mother is NOT thrilled with my hobby. I'm glad I got them to order the few things I did need to order.

Why would your mom be so paranoid about them? You aren't doing experiments on them! I barely touch my cultures unless I'm feeding. I throw all my adults in one culture and feed them out. After they're all dead I leave them sit and the larvae hatch out and pupate. They don't escape much, and whatever does escape finds its way into my carnivorous plants and a cup of vinegar stuff. (DIY Fruit Fly Trap)


----------



## Dendro Dave

DJboston said:


> But imagine being a 12 year old kid with no access to local pinheads and you have to spend $20 or more to order them every week. Then imagine having to bug your mother to use her credit card to place the order and she tells you that you just ordered one last week! lol
> 
> For a kid, it's fruit flies or BUST.
> 
> Many breeders use pinheads but they're adult frog keepers.


Oh yeah, I'm definitely only saying its a decent idea if he has local access. Here in Tulsa, there is only one store I know of with a regular supply of pinheads and its nearly 30min away from my house so if his situation is like that I'd say way to much hassle, but if he lives somewhere with places that stock them regularly and are fairly close for a couple frogs thats doable. If he got frogs that would take isopods, small meal worms, and/or pheonix worms that would be an option also if he can afford it and has steady sources but there is no guarantee the frogs will take those food items, especially azureus IMO...and he wouldn't know till he got the frogs so I think thats a bad idea too. 

Even buying ff cultures regularly for just a couple of frogs isn't to bad as long as you have a couple places that stock them regularly, but for much more then 3-5 frogs it can get real expensive real fast, and IMO relying on having things shipped is going to be even more expensive and way to risky...things go wrong in shipping, and some people won't ship during winter or when its really hot.


----------



## Percularis

I talked to my mom about culturing fruit flys and she said if it's "fruit flies or bust" then she would let me culture them, however they would have to stay outside when it's warm enough for them (70F+) and I can bring them in at night as long as they won't get out.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Percularis said:


> I talked to my mom about culturing fruit flys and she said if it's "fruit flies or bust" then she would let me culture them, however they would have to stay outside when it's warm enough for them (70F+) and I can bring them in at night as long as they won't get out.


Well thats a start...ffs can be sensitive to temps near 90 though so if it gets to hot you need to bring them in too, and also make sure no animals or other insects can get to or into the cultures. I've actually seen ants chew through the lids with the paper like venitlation holes to get at the ffs inside. And other animals may be attracted to the smell and get into the cultures. My fox tore up one culture when I forgot to put it out of reach and wasn't watching her real close. 

Btw the mention of books reminded me I have some I could sell to help pay for new frogs. I posted an ad and am waiting for it to be approved and show up publicly. They are some of the more pricey books though, selling for around $40+ but if you think you might be interested let me know.


----------



## Percularis

Dendro Dave said:


> Well thats a start...ffs can be sensitive to temps near 90 though so if it gets to hot you need to bring them in too, and also make sure no animals or other insects can get to or into the cultures. I've actually seen ants chew through the lids with the paper like venitlation holes to get at the ffs inside. And other animals may be attracted to the smell and get into the cultures. My fox tore up one culture when I forgot to put it out of reach and wasn't watching her real close.
> 
> Btw the mention of books reminded me I have some I could sell to help pay for new frogs. I posted an ad and am waiting for it to be approved and show up publicly. They are some of the more pricey books though, selling for around $40+ but if you think you might be interested let me know.


I'll put them out of reach from my dog, that is if she would want to eat flies. I'll read up on fruit fly cultures to see how I set one up.


----------

